# Colored My Hair The Other Day



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

I had 3 packages of hair color that I decided I want to use up.  I had been thinking of letting all the gray grow out but don't think I'm ready for that yet.  Here is a picture of how it came out.  Please ignore how bad I look!  I'm getting so old and it is showing.  Anyhoo the color is Warm Golden Blonde.  Thought I'd add a bit of warmth to my color.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2021)

Please ignore how bad you look?

Goodness me, Ruthanne, you look beautiful, and I love the colour of your hair! Turned out fabulous!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Please ignore how bad you look?
> 
> Goodness me, Ruthanne, you look beautiful, and I love the colour of your hair! Turned out fabulous!


Thank you so much @Aunt Marg I really needed that as my looks are fading and it's kind of hard at this stage of my life.


----------



## chic (Jun 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I had 3 packages of hair color that I decided I want to use up.  I had been thinking of letting all the gray grow out but don't think I'm ready for that yet.  Here is a picture of how it came out.  Please ignore how bad I look!  I'm getting so old and it is showing.  Anyhoo the color is Warm Golden Blonde.  Thought I'd add a bit of warmth to my color.
> 
> View attachment 168473


I agree. You look fine and the color is perfect.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you so much @Aunt Marg I really needed that as my looks are fading and it's kind of hard at this stage of my life.


Oh heck, aging in style like you are is the greatest gift of all! 

I say keep on truckin'!


----------



## Gaer (Jun 9, 2021)

She's getting old?  What? 50?


----------



## Devi (Jun 9, 2021)

You look fabulous. Wow!


----------



## terry123 (Jun 9, 2021)

Looks great.  I decided to let mine finish with the grey and was surprised that I got compliments.  Everybody thought I had dyed it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

Gaer said:


> She's getting old?  What? 50?


64 almost


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

Devi said:


> You look fabulous. Wow!


Thanks Devi.  You're sweet


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2021)

The color is very nice and you look great.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> 64 almost


I would have never guessed, WOW!

You were gifted with great genes, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I would have never guessed, WOW!
> 
> You were gifted with great genes, Ruthanne!


You're too kindthanks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> You're too kindthanks.


I speak the truth, Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> The color is very nice and you look great.


Thanks I'm a geezer for sure


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 9, 2021)

Pretty girl, beautiful hair color.  You look awesome.  You are going to have all the single men after you now.


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 9, 2021)

Huuba-hubba !!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Pretty girl, beautiful hair color.  You look awesome.


Thanks Pam--just call me geezer-girl!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Huuba-hubba !!!!


Haha


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

I agree with all of the above posts.  Your hair looks nice, and so do you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I agree with all of the above posts.  Your hair looks nice, and so do you!


Thanks.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 9, 2021)

Delete


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2021)

CindyLouWho said:


> Delete


That's a lovely colour Ruthanne.. suits you...


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> That's a lovely colour Ruthanne.. suits you...


Why thank you, hollydolly, you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 9, 2021)

Well, dear friend, you look mighty young for your actual age.  By the way, age is only a number.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> That's a lovely colour Ruthanne.. suits you...


Thank you HD!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, dear friend, you look mighty young for your actual age.  By the way, age is only a number.


I do know age is a number but heck it keeps going up  Wait till you get older..when I hit 63 I felt different about how I was getting so old


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2021)

I'd give my eye teeth to be 63 again. Enjoy your 60's, Ruthanne .. it's the new 50's!
Looking good, btw


----------



## MickaC (Jun 9, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> 64 almost


You don't look anywhere near that.....you're very attractive.....love the hair color.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Pretty girl, beautiful hair color.  You look awesome.  You are going to have all the single men after you now.


Haha ha about the single men!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

MickaC said:


> You don't look anywhere near that.....you're very attractive.....love the hair color.


I appreciate that Micka.


----------

